
Easiest Way to Upgrade PHP 5.3 to PHP 5.6 on CentOS 6.7 - ghosthamlet
https://www.zerostopbits.com/how-to-upgrade-php-5-3-to-php-5-6-on-centos-6-7/
======
ghosthamlet
For upgrade to php7.3: [https://blog.remirepo.net/post/2016/02/14/Install-
PHP-7-on-C...](https://blog.remirepo.net/post/2016/02/14/Install-PHP-7-on-
CentOS-RHEL-Fedora),

Before do:

yum-config-manager --enable remi-php70

or

yum-config-manager --enable remi-php73

Naybe first install yum-config-manager:

yum install yum-utils

